# 1964 Hood latch assembly



## el_papelitos (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi folks !!

Im sweating trying to close the hood on my 1964 tempest.....

Its like 1 inch open and no way to close it, all seems to be aligned good.

If i compared to the one of my gto 65 the pin is shorter and larger on the 1964.

Are they different ?? Or the mine on the 1964 is the wrong ...

i CANT find a new assembly for 1964 on internet it only goes from 1965.

If you need picture i will do some.

Sorry for my english ...:nopity:


----------

